# [Riaperto] Kernel linux-2.6.39-gentoo freeza

## Meconiotronic

Sto diventando matto con questi ultimi kernel,

il linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 che è quello ufficiale al momento ha un bug che non mi fa connettere il wifi.

Il  linux-2.6.39-gentoo freeza al boot con scritto switching to clocksource tsc e li si blocca col cursore sotto che lampeggia all'infinito.

Qualcuno sa darmi suggerimenti in merito?Last edited by Meconiotronic on Thu Jun 09, 2011 4:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> il linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 che è quello ufficiale al momento ha un bug che non mi fa connettere il wifi.

 

Non è ufficiale, cmq sono bug relativi ad upstream, la distro in questo caso c'entra poco.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma una via di mezzo tipo il 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 l'hai provato?

A me va tanto bene!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma una via di mezzo tipo il 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 l'hai provato?
> 
> A me va tanto bene! 

 

Provata e va perfetta, speriamo risolvano per il nuovo kernel.

Grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Ma una via di mezzo tipo il 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 l'hai provato?
> 
> A me va tanto bene!  
> 
> Provata e va perfetta, speriamo risolvano per il nuovo kernel.
> ...

 

Anche gentoo 2.6.39-r1 mi da lo stesso problema

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho installato il 2.6.39-gentoo(-r0) e fin'ora non ho avuto problemi. Fosse qualche modulo che rompe?

Piuttosto ho solo un problema con lo shutdown e il reboot da KDE (ma non penso sia un problema di kernel) che non funziona.

Comunque ora la provo anche io la r1.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Pare un bug diffuso dovuto a fbcondecor:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368109

Che pall. avevo risolto qualche giorno fa un problema che mi portavo avanti da un anno sul fatto che le immagini mi apparivano alla fine del boot.

Per ora tocca disabilitarlo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ecco. Io non lo uso più da un sacco di tempo l'fbcondecor. Infatti fin'ora nessun problema con il 2.6.39-r1.

EDIT1: comunque io ce l'ho attivato il modulo CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR e il problema non ce l'ho. Forse è sufficiente semplicemente non usarlo, ma anche se è compilato non dovrebbe dare problemi.

EDIT2: forse io non ho problemi anche perché non uso un file initrd.

----------

